# Summer Booze+Food log



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 12, 2012)

So I've decided since Im all done logging on ology with my previous cycle, and Im 100% devoted to SI. That I should post up some sort of log, and I've decided to go the total opposite way with it.

Take it for what it is, but hey look at it in a way to not feel as bad when you have a drink or cheat meal. Say you ate a whole large Sausage Bacon pizza by yourself after you took out a 12 pack of beer. Its all good, just come check out my log, read up on what I have ate/drank recently, and just know its gonna be ok, cause tomorrow your gonna bust your ass to fix it, ITS WHAT I DO!

Im getting White Boy waisted tomorrow night, so thats when the log begins.... Projected End date January 2nd, 2013


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

It's the first time that I see a booze log at a bodybuilding board


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good, because its going to be an epic LOG. Log of the ages some may say...... =P~


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

I will be with you all the way bro, will be interesting


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ill post up some pics too, even though you'll get to see all of them on my FB. Cause your my hero


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yea, I'm following this log.  Go getum Bro


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm hooked also. Ain't nothing like a cheat meal!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just so everyone understands, I will still be training 4-5 times a week, and playing hockey twice a week. And eating healthy/not drinking Sunday-Thursday.....Loving the support bro's!!

Taste of Chicago is this weekend, so be ready!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers man


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 12, 2012)

very interesting thread


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 13, 2012)

First YOLO last night.....3 glasses of wine and 3 beers with the GF, while we watched a movie. Then I did 45 min. of cardio before bed 

*ALCOHOLIC DRINKS TOTAL*
*6*

*UNHEALTHY MEAL TOTAL*
*0*


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 16, 2012)

Enjoyed myself this weekend. Didnt get to crazzzy with the food except for Saturday at the Taste. Had some Deep Dish pizza, hot wings, nachos, deep fried catfish, and some a weird banana stuffed pork thing, it was interesting but not terrible tasting. Friday I killed a little bottle of Jager for Pre-gaming along with some beers. Had a lot more beer at the bar, along with 2 Patron Shots, we ended up catching a lobster, it was comedy lol.
Saturday I split a case with my buddy, and we split a bottle of Jonny Walker Black (YUMMMM)
Last night split a case, and had some wine, then I passed out harddddd!

*ALCOHOLIC DRINKS TOTAL*
*56*

*UNHEALTHY MEAL TOTAL*
*5*


----------



## JOMO (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like a fun weekend hockey! Wine, jager, long islands, tequila and guinness summed up my sat night in all of 4 hrs.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol this is great.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2012)

Went to visit my buddy in AZ and had a couple delightful cheat meals!

1. Oregano's Pizza Bistro (Deep Dish Pizza Pie)








2. Blanco Tacos & Tequila (Cast Iron Skillet Spare Rib Enchilada)


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 16, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend hockey! Wine, jager, long islands, tequila and guinness summed up my sat night in all of 4 hrs.



What Happened after 4 hours??? lol....I dont even know if my stomach could handle such destruction....You see the pic of the lobster we caught?? hahahaha


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 16, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Went to visit my buddy in AZ and had a couple delightful cheat meals!
> 
> 1. Oregano's Pizza Bistro (Deep Dish Pizza Pie)
> 
> ...



Thats awesome bud, glad you did it up right!!! That Pizza looks soooo yummy....


----------



## JOMO (Jul 16, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> What Happened after 4 hours??? lol....I dont even know if my stomach could handle such destruction....You see the pic of the lobster we caught?? hahahaha



After 4 hrs i brought this little side peice home and sweated out all that, haha. She txtd me today saying shes still hurting today, ahh feels good to be king!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 18, 2012)

So after today, I will be partying from Thursday till Sunday, I will be attending Country Thunder, I purchased a handle of Crown, and 2 cases of beer for myself. I will add up the totals on Tuesday when Im back at work.

Im scared....HEHE


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 24, 2012)

Aight so I finally added all the numbers up. I figure I drank 3 cases worth of beer, and 2 and 1/2 bottles of whiskey thursday through sunday. I enjoyed the hell out of it, didnt eat to terribly. Made chicken sandwiches, had some cheese frys and a Jumbo Corndog the one day, and a few burgers.

*DRINK TOTAL*
*188*

*UN- HEALTHY MEAL TOTAL*
*13*


----------



## JOMO (Jul 24, 2012)

That drink total is getting up there! And this is only page two.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 24, 2012)

I never realized how many drinks I actually drank, when Im on my summer binge...lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

i should have a drinking log... i have 7 weddings thi summer, im standing up in 4 too..... fuck $$$

hockey one day we gotta hit the gym or bar....lol
:-$


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

JOMO said:


> That drink total is getting up there! And this is only page two.



hey its summer, your allowed to ruin your body


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 24, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i should have a drinking log... i have 7 weddings thi summer, im standing up in 4 too..... fuck $$$
> 
> hockey one day we gotta hit the gym or bar....lol
> :-$



Damn, your getting crazzy. Im soooo looking forward to this fall/winter, spend less money and work on the bod!!

You just let me know when and where, Ill be there. I got the first round!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Damn, your getting crazzy. Im soooo looking forward to this fall/winter, spend less money and work on the bod!!
> 
> You just let me know when and where, Ill be there. I got the first round!!



no man, my GF of 3.5 yrs is getting crazy.... shes so bitter at these weddings cuz she doesnt have a ring yet....

after about the 3rd, 4th dirnk things go downhill, very very quick.  just wait bud, your next =D>


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 24, 2012)

dude how did i miss this shit! epic log bro subbed in I love how you are tallying the drinks How many drinks are in a handle of crown?? lol keep it coming i think?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 24, 2012)

This is some crazy ass thread lol, love it


----------

